# The 12 chav days of Christmas



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Be careful who you send this to! Some Benefit Agency staff have been disciplined by their bosses for singing this and having it on their computers! So don't send it to someone working there or you could get them into trouble.!


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Very good :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Er yes well :roll: :lol: 

And a Merry chavvy Christmas to you too,Gerald


----------

